# DIY maruchan noodle cup



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

1200mg sodium!!! 50% daily intake!!! :shrug: OK i love these little cup noodle thingys. I mean they are perfect with a sandwich at lunch for a quick pick up. How, or is it even possible to dehydrate the noodles and stuff to make a much more tastey and healthy DIY cup of these dried veggies and stuff???? 

And could these be stored as in a "prep" for long periods? I heard the oils in the noodles makes em nasty in less than a year, but I'm sure I've eaten one year old noodle cups. What say you guys and gals??


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Do not use the sodium pack if that is an issue-

they can be made using your home broth.

I just watch a traveling chef cook a fantasic meal for lodge guest. As the salad was plated and brought to the table the chef between courses made a meal for himself.

all salad trimmins and a deglasing of the roasting pan mixed with rice vinger and simmered--
when the main course was serven the few grilled beans not needed for plating along with roasted veg for a relish for the meat were added to his soup bowl. The noodle pack minus the salt pack which was tossed to the garbage went into to his broth on the run on the stove. Just prior to plating the daquaw (spelling) for desert he chopped a small handfull of the roasted nuts from the snack bowls for the guest and and few sprigs of cilantro--setting them together in an ingredent cup. 

As I left to bring out the final course his top ramen noodles and broth were added to his large soup bowl and he tossed on his nuts and cilantro.

It was odd and nice to see his fancy side and his simple side.--- "dressed top ramen" is his personal fav--


The noodles last at least ten years ---served to a bunch of hungry teens two winters ago. None complained and all are still alive.


----------



## Rockwell Torrey (Aug 14, 2013)

Love the idea. Not sure about putting it in play.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

It's all easy with the exception of the noodles. One of my just clients told me about air dried noodles?? 

I can dehydrate all the veggies no problem everyone does that, the meat can be jerkyed. But the noodles are the issue, i am looking forward to the research about the world of the noodle!!

I believe i can make this work and maybe even at a "gourmet" level, with top grade home crafted noodles, butcher shop grade jerky, and premium organic veggies! 

An a dehydrated powdered sauce would be the fun part? So many ways to go! Apple/pork, cinnamon. BBQ beef, Spicey chicken. Tropical Orange quail bits and spicy noodles anyone???

Fun to play and learn about different processes...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

You may be addicted to the sodium. Without the sodium it may not taste good to you. May need to adjust other flavors to make it taste good to you. But watch what you add as many "flavorings" have a lot of sodium. I have found that a tiny amount of "freshly ground" sea salt adds more flavor than a lot of regular salt...James


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Doing it...I make oodles of noodles soup a lot, but have to restrict my sodium intake. I use only a small amount of the seasoning pack but make up for the loss of flavor by adding garlic and onions powders to the broth, lots of coarse black pepper and a good shake of Mrs. Dash's original, salt-free seasoning. It tastes really, really good.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I think you are talking about the cup-o-soup where you pull the top off and add hot water. I think that kasilofhome is talking about ramen noodles.

I'd try using the noodles from the package of ramen noodles. Throw the 'flavor package' in the garbage as that is a good place for it. Then experiment with adding dehydrated veggies and spices. You might try breaking the veggies up to a smallish size by pulsing them in a blender briefly If you want to add meat I'd put it in a separate container and soak it for longer than the veggies. Possibly you could make up your mix in a pint jar. Place your meat portion in a baggie and place it under the lid.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Most air dried veggies, noodles and jerky aren't going to make an instant cup of soup -- 3 minute steeping in boiling water. Diced dry onions, peppers & mushrooms will work... but carrots & corn won't, and celery is 50/50.

As for the noodles and harder veg, I parboil them until partially cooked and then put them back in the dehydrator so they'll rehydrate and cook properly in the short time. Cellophane noodles (bean or rice starch) are the only dry noodle that I've found works for "instant". (Parboiling to partially cook & dehydrating is an awesome technique for "instant" dry beans)

The only meat I've found that actually works for instant is freeze-dried chicken & turkey dices (freeze-dried scrambled eggs work too). Beef & ham cubes need a longer soak.

I pack a half-pint (lunch) or pint (dinner) jars about 2/3 full and vacuum seal with my foodsaver or an oxygen absorber, then just pour boiling water up to the bottom of the threads. You could probably vac-seal in bags to make "Ramen" packets instead of "Cup-a-Noodle" jars. Some in the pantry are over 6mos and haven't gone rancid or started to taste funny.

If you use soy sauce powder or bouillion powder in your seasoning mix, use as little as you possibly can to get an acceptable flavor because that's where the majority of your sodium is. I haven't been able to find low sodium versions of either powder, although you can find MSG & gluten-free.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I hadn't thought of parboiling and dehydrating as any option. I'm sure you are correct that this would work better with the short cooking time. How about if you start out with fresh veggies, parboil and then dehydrate? That way you are only dehydrating them once.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Yep - parboiling to partial doneness and then dehydrating will work with fresh veg & noodle just as well as using already dry stuff in your pantry to make them instant or quick-cook.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh yeah - forgot to add that real bacon bits (not TVP!) work too. And if you can find it, freeze-dry tofu works as well.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

You can find the noodles in most any Oriental market...lots of Wallyworlds are getting larger ethnic sections so it's possible to find them there as well...I do mean the same type noodle that is used in ramen, not the cup things as those are pretty much everywhere.
As someone said perhaps parboil and then dehydrate as I'm sure as they come from the package they'd not be instant like the cups are.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I just came into possession of a gourmet "noodle maker", actually its a pasta press/cutter/noodle/spaghetti maker thingy. Quite pricey (it was a i don't ever use it but i know you will kind of gift) all very heavy stainless construction, changeable cutters, and well built. Made in Italy an came with a companion hard cover book. Now i need a few HEALTHY noodle recipes!! Anyone care to share? Also, i been thinking of herbed, and seasoned noodles! :bouncy:


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Something like this perhaps...may be able to link more later as I'm short on time now

http://www.abeautifulmess.com/2013/02/adventures-in-pasta-making.html


----------

